# DBA/Re-sellers permit



## blvdclk (Oct 15, 2008)

does anyone know if I have to have one of these before the other? I'm not quite sure and dont want to waste time, money, and gas.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you even need a DBA? It's only necessary if your business operates under a name other than its legal name.

If so, then you do need that before you can get the reseller's permit.


----------



## blvdclk (Oct 15, 2008)

So as long as everything is under the one company name I shouldn't need it?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You need to check. In NC the DBA comes from the state while the license comes from your local town or city. My city also requires a zoning permit. If you start with your local government they should be able to walk you through it.

City of Atlanta Online


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

In Ohio I didn't have to register my DBA, but I did have to have 2 vendor's licenses, one for my in-home business and the other for transient business within Ohio say if I set up a booth somewhere at a school or fair or something. What a pain. I'm also a sole proprietor so that may be why I didn't need a DBA registration.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

blvdclk said:


> So as long as everything is under the one company name I shouldn't need it?


Oh, I didn't realize you are in GA. So, no ... you do not need a DBA if you do not plan to operate your business under another name. 

BTW you can file for your permit on-line and save your gas.


----------

